# All the problems on our Routan SEL Premium



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*2 new routan problems ...*

Alright so for the last few days, our remote start doesn't work everytime, sometimes it works fine (2 honks, one second pause, engine start) sometimes we only get one honk and no engine start, I checked that all the doors were closed (and they were). Only way to make it work again is to go in the van, start it up, wait a few seconds, shut it down close and lock the doors and it will work again.
Second problem we had was the other day as I was just getting at the end of the freeway onramp onto the freeway (maybe around 60mph or so) the engine just bucked a little and died, all the lights in the dash lit up and I pulled over right away. I restarted the engine and the oil indicator light stayed on so I shut off the engine, checked the oil and it was fine .... restarted it again and no problems so far (knock on wood).
Anyone experience any of that ?


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

Hopefully not related -- but, I had a total non-start issue that involved the master fuse box (turned out that fuses/the box were loose from the factory -- VWOA had the dealer perform a full diagnosis of entire electrical system) but my Routan SEL was totally disabled and required a tow to the dealer. I also have remote start but no issues with it. I would bring it in so they can check all your electronics anyway -- although it's covered with VW free towing, I'm sure you would like to avoid having to use that service! My Routan has 1,700 miles on it now -- no problems since the non-start incident.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (early74B)*

wow... 
what is your production date.. maybe a "early production life cycle" problem


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (redzone98)*

alright might have figured out why it shut down (still have to test it to confirm it) but my 2 year old son had my wife's keys in his hands when the engine shut down, we think he may have pressed the remote start button twice which shut down the engine (of course remote start works when HE tries it huh lol)
anyway, still have to test out the theory.
also still have to check the remote start.
and found a new problem ..... open gas door ..... open left side sliding door .... sliding door hits gas door ..... good thing there was no nozzle in there yet


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

oh and production date is October 2008, it shows as being in storage until late July 2009, delivered to another dealer, sat there for about a month, gets dealer traded for us and that's when we got it (just a few weeks ago)
So much fun because we already had the 1 year Sirius subscription expire .... took a few days and lots of phone calls for Sirius to re-activate (not before they had charged our account too .... so we had to call again to get a credit back !)


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

Thanks for the tip on the Sirius Sattelite Radio Subscription. My Routan was built in October '08 as well, and delivered to me in June '09. 
I'm going to attempt to be proactive and call them now so I don't lose it [pun intended] and get billed as well.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
and found a new problem ..... open gas door ..... open left side sliding door .... sliding door hits gas door ..... good thing there was no nozzle in there yet































LOLOL yea did that one already !!! and there WAS a nozzle in there !
good thing i acted fast enough not to make contact, because i know with my ridiculously strong door motors, there would have been damage !


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (redzone98)*

Page 357 of my owner's manual reads:
"*NOTE:* The driver's side sliding door cannot be opened while the fuel door is open. This feature operates only when the sliding door is fully closed prior to opening the fuel door."
well, my sliding door was fully closed and guess what ... it still opens ! I had rented a T&C a few months ago and it did not let me open the door when the fuel door was open.
Oh and the video that came with my Routan also says door will not open if fuel door is open .....


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

" my Routan also says door will not open if fuel door is open"

We accidentally opened the side door when the fuel door was open. We caught it in time. I'm surprised to see that this isn't supposed to happen.
My sister has a Toyota Sienna and said that this same thing also happens with them.
My first car was a 1978 Chevrolet Caprice Classic. Had the fuel door hidden behind the rear license plate. This would have never happened with that design. But I guess it also wasn't too smart to have the gas tank near the rear bumper, either . . .


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (troop94)*

I purposely tried to open the sliding door with the fuel door open and it would not open.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (MRP2001GTi)*

it wouldn't open at all right, not even move a little bit ? That;s how I remember my rental T&C, but the Routan moves ......


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

I just went out and tested my wife's Routan to see what happens. With the fuel door open, I used the remote to try and open the door. It made the noise as if it were going to open, but then the overide must have kicked in and it stopped. Didn't budge an inch. I just tried it 4 times, same result each time, so it seems that on mine at least, the rear driver's door will not open if the fuel door is open.


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (GTI-2007)*

..but it will open from inside. My son once pressed the button while I was fueling. A loud yell stopped him and made him cry...


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (GTI-2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-2007* »_I just went out and tested my wife's Routan to see what happens. With the fuel door open, I used the remote to try and open the door. It made the noise as if it were going to open, but then the overide must have kicked in and it stopped. Didn't budge an inch. I just tried it 4 times, same result each time, so it seems that on mine at least, the rear driver's door will not open if the fuel door is open.


For me it opens with the remote, the overhead panel button, the inner door handle and outer door handle, haven't tired with the B pillar button


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

quick updates here, we tried shutting off the car with the 2nd remote while it was running but it didn't shut it off, so that wasn't it, but it hasn't happened since so .... :knock on wood:
as for the door closing when the gas door is open it's on my list for the dealer tomorrow, but I was looking into it today and it seems like there is a mechanical pushrod type connection on the gas door that moves something forward of the gas door to prevent the door from opening (you can see it if you look in the hinge area of the gas door), when the gas door is open, the sliding door make a loud clunking noise when it starts moving, which it doesn't do when the gas door is closed, so I am guessing the mechanical pushrod needs to be adjusted to prevent the sliding door from opening when the gas door is open
as for the remote start not working, I found out that if we use the panic button, for example to find the van in a parking lot or if our son is playing with it (he thinks it's fun .....) then it won't remote start
other problems we have found are:
* bad sound quality (and we have the top of the line sound system ...)
* since the sound is so bad we have the treble at +9, well when playing songs off of the iPod with OEM iPod adapter, most songs will make weird crackling noises in certain parts (especially bassy parts which is weird) that noise goes away if the treble is +2 or less, but then it just sounds like crap again. The same songs on a CD at treble +9 are fine
* won't recognize our USB sticks
* GPS data sucks, closest Costco is in Ohio, closest Dunkin Donuts is 7 hours away, etc ....
* Driver's power window, if you put it partially down, it will not go back up (it will stop as if there was an obstacle), you have to make it go all the way down before it will go back up
* sliding doors won't close (passenger side only if on an incline, driver's side pretty much all the time)
* rear bumper sticks out (TSB about that)
* I am starting to feel a very slight vibration from the front brakes ...........








* Rust all over the underneath of the car lol
* Unreadable AC display


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

Came back from the dealer yesterday, here is what we got:
* Left side sliding door opens with gas door opens:
Gas door stop latch mechanical failure, replaced gas door stop latch (I haven't had time to test it but they told me it works)
parts are:
(1) 7B0 843 413 (stop)
(1) 7B0 843 293 (plate)
* bad sound quality:
They pretty much told me to "deal with it"
* iPod speaker popping sounds:
I showed the service advisor, he heard it, they tried it later on and could not duplicate, so they said "customers ipod connection on their media player is not making a solid connection to the radio" ... I've tried 4 different iPods and they all did the same thing, I think it's an amp problem personaly (related to the bad sound quality)
* won't recognize our USB sticks:
They somehow got the radio to recognize theirs, I'll have to look into that
* GPS data sucks:
They're saying it's fine and normal ....
* Driver's power window, if you put it partially down, it will not go back up (it will stop as if there was an obstacle), you have to make it go all the way down before it will go back up:
Of course it was working fine when I dropped it off .....
* sliding doors won't close (passenger side only if on an incline, driver's side pretty much all the time)
they updated the pinch protection data, old data was too "light"
* rear bumper sticks out:
Y9 recall, replaced push pins and fasteners, new clips with washer spacers, drilled hole for clip on rear bumper
parts are:
(2) 7B0 807 829 (clamp)
(4) 7B0 857 107 (clip)
(2) N 077 524 26 (washer)
(2) 7B0 807 829 A (clamp)
* Rust all over the underneath of the car:
can't do anything about it as it is not "visible rust while walking around the car" as per the rust warranty info in the manual ....
* Unreadable AC display:
waiting to see a 2010 SEL first


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

another problem that started yesterday ..... the passenger side sliding door won't stay in the open position, it will get there, but won't "lock" in the open position, so if there is even a slightest incline, gravity closes the door .... very annoying in our driveway


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

another one that's getting annoying ... driver 2 memory settings don't stay. We set it, and it works fine for a few days, and then it doesn't work. If I unlock with #2 remote or if I press #2 button, it just uses whatever setting is in #1 .... it's annoying because it changes the seats settings, outisde mirrors, radio presets, etc ....


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Not sure if it's a problem but the mirrors tilting down when reversing is getting annoying. We selected the passenger mirror to tilt down but for some reason driver side tilts down. This would help when paralell parking but for some reason it does not







I read in the manual that this could be done.


----------



## Hockeychick (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow... I just found these comments after having a NON-START + TOW this morning. The car started, we drove 5 minutes away for gas and the car did not restart. 
I have also had the problem with the driver's window that would not go up and the problem with slidding doors that would not close and made weird noises. I have also needed another tow for a loss of heat while having my three kids under four years old in the car on a day where it was -20 celsius outside. All great problems to have when you live in Quebec during the winter!!!
I am seriously regretting my VERY EXPENSIVE VAN!!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Hockeychick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hockeychick* »_Wow... I just found these comments after having a NON-START + TOW this morning. The car started, we drove 5 minutes away for gas and the car did not restart. 
I have also had the problem with the driver's window that would not go up and the problem with slidding doors that would not close and made weird noises. I have also needed another tow for a loss of heat while having my three kids under four years old in the car on a day where it was -20 celsius outside. All great problems to have when you live in Quebec during the winter!!!
I am seriously regretting my VERY EXPENSIVE VAN!!!


wow, that sounds like a really bad dose of BAD luck...


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

This weekend the fob stopped working. I pressed the right rear door to close and nothing. Closed the door manually and tried to lock the doors with the fob...again nothing. I then noticed that the actual key inside the fob was not seated all the way. I adjusted it and it started to work again. Not sure if one had anything to do with the other.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (blizno)*

Bought a Chrysler key fob on Ebay for $30, my VW dealer programed it for free and it works great. It came without the key and it works just fine as is, so I think you can rule out the key.


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 2 new routan problems ... (71sbeetle)*

I had a very good dealer in ND help me with our doors. There are several outstanding service campaigns that have improved operation. 
There are also firmware updates and gracenotes database updates that might address your radio concerns. You should google those. http://www.mygig.com ??
Hope this all helps.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Good Friday was a no work day for me and I went to the dealer with my small list which included the following:
1. Suction sound when applying brakes
a. Scratching sound when braking (fronts maybe?)
Per dealer, there is either a TSB or recall on rear brakes. Had them resurface rotors and replace brake pads. I was hoping this would solve the issue but as I exited the freeway about 18 miles away, guess what I heard?

2. Condensation in passenger HID headlight
Dealer is ordering new headlight and will replace
3. Driver side window does not go back up unless you lower it all the way
Lubricated rails but did not have enough time to troubleshoot as I needed to pick up kid from school. They will troubleshoot when I get the headlight replaced.
4. Hard shift from 1 and 2nd and back down to 1.
Per dealer, the transmission was flashed before I drove off the lot when purchased. However, it has the wrong version update. They reflashed and crossed fingers. Got a call today from the wife and guess what?? Hard shift is back








Frustrating...very frustrating. I don't blame the dealer at this point as they took my issues seriously and tried to find a solution. I think they should keep the Routan and get me a loaner until they fix the issues, if they can't then I need to find a lemon lawyer.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (blizno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blizno* »_Good Friday was a no work day for me and I went to the dealer with my small list which included the following:
1. Suction sound when applying brakes
a. Scratching sound when braking (fronts maybe?)
Per dealer, there is either a TSB or recall on rear brakes. Had them resurface rotors and replace brake pads. I was hoping this would solve the issue but as I exited the freeway about 18 miles away, guess what I heard?

2. Condensation in passenger HID headlight
Dealer is ordering new headlight and will replace
3. Driver side window does not go back up unless you lower it all the way
Lubricated rails but did not have enough time to troubleshoot as I needed to pick up kid from school. They will troubleshoot when I get the headlight replaced.
4. Hard shift from 1 and 2nd and back down to 1.
Per dealer, the transmission was flashed before I drove off the lot when purchased. However, it has the wrong version update. They reflashed and crossed fingers. Got a call today from the wife and guess what?? Hard shift is back








Frustrating...very frustrating. I don't blame the dealer at this point as they took my issues seriously and tried to find a solution. I think they should keep the Routan and get me a loaner until they fix the issues, if they can't then I need to find a lemon lawyer.


Bruno,
Sorry to see so many problems, if you need anything I am a phone call away.
Derek


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (blizno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blizno* »_
4. Hard shift from 1 and 2nd and back down to 1.
Per dealer, the transmission was flashed before I drove off the lot when purchased. However, it has the wrong version update. They reflashed and crossed fingers. Got a call today from the wife and guess what?? Hard shift is back











AW that is really Disappointing. I too had the shifting issue. The guys over at Garnet VW Flashed the Transmission, and its working perfectly. 
Just have them re-flash it, it takes < 10 minutes


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Bruno,
Sorry to see so many problems, if you need anything I am a phone call away.
Derek 

Thanks Derek. I appreciate it. I was there on Good Friday and thought I would get a loaner for all of the issues since I had to pick up my son from school. However, it seemed like I was asking for too much








I am going to call Adrian and set up an appointment for Wed since my light came in. Maybe I can get a loaner so I don't have to take work calls from the waiting area.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (redzone98)*

Yeah I think I am going to have them do that on Wed. Wish us luck.


----------



## testerman4 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Good luck*



blizno said:


> Good Friday was a no work day for me and I went to the dealer with my small list which included the following:
> 1. Suction sound when applying brakes
> a. Scratching sound when braking (fronts maybe?)
> Per dealer, there is either a TSB or recall on rear brakes. Had them resurface rotors and replace brake pads. I was hoping this would solve the issue but as I exited the freeway about 18 miles away, guess what I heard?
> ...


Good luck my Routan is in the shop for the 5th time now and I want them to buy it back from me buy Volkswagen is being a pain. All the electrical went out on me in the middle of a 5 lane highway with my son in the back. It has been in the shop for 11 days now last time it was in for 25 day because the AC went out. I have only owned it since Aug. 29th 2009


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

testerman4 said:


> Good luck my Routan is in the shop for the 5th time now and I want them to buy it back from me buy Volkswagen is being a pain. All the electrical went out on me in the middle of a 5 lane highway with my son in the back. It has been in the shop for 11 days now last time it was in for 25 day because the AC went out. I have only owned it since Aug. 29th 2009


I am sitting at the dealer now. This is my 3rd time here for issues. Some related. This time I am here because of the front bumper clip recall and to replace driver's side window regulator because of the window sticking issue. They are looking into the sliding doors for me as well. For some reason when I pull on the handle the doors do not auto open or close anymore. :banghead:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

took the van to the dealer last week for the 24k miles service. Still had a few problems:

* The radio used to sometimes shut off and not work at all until the van was left off overnight, and also very often the presets would dissapear.
Cause (according to dealer): Internal malfunction in VC USM. Radio has an internal communication error.
They put a new radio in.

* Driver's side retractable sunshade would not retract properly (we rarely use it).
Cause: Door panel sunshade trim warped.
They replaced the "warped" panel.

* Sliding doors sometimes when you open will open almost all the way and then close, or when you close will close almost all the way and then re-open.
Cause: Sliding door lower track wheel bolt missing. Door module had already been updated.
They installed a new bolt.

* The service rep noticed the horn sounded weird. Tech confirmed the low and high horns sounded tinny, they ordered the horns (to be installed next time).

* Brake vibration ... now that's interesting:
*Found rear brake pads worn below min specs. The rear brake rotors and pads were replaced 5966 miles prior with new parts !!!*
Calipers not binding, hubds rotate freely. Loads normal (no towing either).
They installed new *"upgraded"* rotors and pads.

Also had the door harness recall done and the washer level sensor and ambient temp sensor recalls done at the same time. All the recalls are up to date now, just need to go back for the horns


----------



## BigDaddyNYY (Jan 21, 2010)

Just a question, when I mentioned the brake issue to my dealer they immediately said that they would replace the rotors and pads (not sure if it was for the front or rear) without question, but should I let them do it. We had not noticed the issue, but discussed it when I had the van in for service and mentioned that I had read about all of the issues with the brakes. We just got back from a long road trip, and I did not notice any issues with the brakes, but not sure if it will happen soon as we only have around 6k on the van after 11 months. They ordered the parts, but I am not sure if the new parts are better or worse than my original.

Any advice would be appreciated. If you think that I should go ahead with it, should I try to insist that they do all four, or just the two that they were originally planning to do.

Thanks.


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

*09 VW Routan issues*

We have had the complete radio unit now replaced twice. The unit was on oreder for 56 days before it came in. That tells me there is an issue with that part. 

The new rotor, pads, and caliper for the front are a very good improvement. The old rotor is single disc and the new rotor is a dual rotor with vents between the rotors. The single disc rotor is what my sons car has (Honda Civic) the extra weight of a vehicle will not support the heat generated by the friction, so you have warped rotors. After a year of calls to VWCC they finally have done an improvement that makes sense.


----------



## BigDaddyNYY (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the rotors, will have to schedule to get the van in for the change.


----------

